# Skiff for Miami



## RYValdes

What skiff is everyone using in the Miami (South Florida area)? Looking for something I can still cross the bay on good days and still fish Flamingo. Any suggestions that wont break the bank? Im also willing to go towards older flats boats, like Action Crafts 1620 or 1720. Just not sure how well they poll.


----------



## Cfury189

You’re crossing Biscayne or Everglades on good days will limit your fishing time. Biscayne can be rough on the weekend with all the boat traffic. Flamingo can be rough later in the day when the wind comes up. Unless you stick to the flats and run the channels, your bound to find some chop. All new name brand boats cost $$$. Try to find a decent 17-19’ skiff thats used, but make sure you look over the boat very well. Check the trailer. If it’s in bad shape, stay clear of the boat. Take your time and check listings for all of S. Fl. Find a friend to help you look over a boat your interested in.


----------



## Str8-Six

Most skiffs I see in the Bay are Chittum, HPX and Hells Bay. You may be able to find an older super skiff or HPX in your budget. IMHO the key west 1720 is the most versatile skiff/boat that you can get for under $15k. It may not be easy to pole but it floats as shallow as my HPX 18 and takes big chop better.


----------



## cjp

I have an Ankona Native 14 and find it to be perfect for Biscayne bay and Flamingo. Worst I’ve experienced was going from Matheson Hammock to Stiltsville when it was suppose to be blowing 10 kts. The wind picked up to 15+ from the south so lots of fetch and it was gnarly, but I never felt unsafe. I’m sure the 17 would be even better.


----------



## Christopher Phillips

MBG is king in biscayne bay


----------



## Nickhoog

This is your boat....

Made in Miami for Miami....


(1) Classic Hoog Comet 14' | Dedicated To The Smallest Of Skiffs (microskiff.com)


----------



## michael21

RYValdes said:


> What skiff is everyone using in the Miami (South Florida area)? Looking for something I can still cross the bay on good days and still fish Flamingo. Any suggestions that wont break the bank? Im also willing to go towards older flats boats, like Action Crafts 1620 or 1720. Just not sure how well they poll.


im currently selling a 18' ankona shadowcast with a 25 yamaha tiller, great boat for florida bay and ive had it across biscayne a few times. drafts a true 3-4 inches depending on load


----------



## rkyslone6

HPX V or HB Biscayne


----------



## Pepechorizo

It’s only fitting to go with something by Biscayne Boatworks


----------



## rovster

I ordered an EC Evo but that kinda breaks the bank. Used action craft, maverick or hewes is what I would be looking at. My cousin has a 17 angler he got a stupid deal on that gets plenty shallow to fish flamingo but handles a chop great. Key west also has some south Florida friendly models but a lot depends on what you want out of the boat.


----------



## lemaymiami

Everyone wants a 15 or 16’ skiff that floats in less than six inches of water to pole… and a 20’ skiff for running on days when the wind is blowing - and no matter how you slice it - the wind is always blowing (except on days when you have to work…).

For Biscayne a 17’ skiff is about right but it won’t be easy to pole (and it won’t float shallow enough to fish the flats in front of Flamingo). A 16’ skiff that floats shallow is your best compromise but you won’t like it much when the wind has you…

Every skiff is a compromise and anything you gain means something else you give up… My old Maverick is 16’10”, but needs at last ten inches of water to float…. And takes some muscle to pole… But I can run across Whitewater Bay on days when most microskiffs are hiding…and stay dry mostly.


----------



## rovster

@lemaymiami is your boat skinny enough to fish the outside in Flamingo? Its an area I've never explored but would like to but I know its SHALLOW out there. I have an EvoV on order so looking at 9-10" draft most likely. What do you think?


----------



## Half Shell

If you're going to pole then I would be more concerned with poling than draft. My 21' flats boat floats in 10-11" but you're not going to want to pole it. Though, it is awesome running the Bay or the gulf coast from Flamingo on those windy days. As Capt Lemay said... "Every skiff is a compromise and anything you gain means something else you give up".

It sounds like you're moving here and trying to figure out what to buy. I did the same thing but with a larger budget about 7 years ago. Every skiff / flats boat will work but only you can decide what your priority is.

If you're going to launch at Flamingo and fish the flats out front then I wouldn't worry much about ride because you're not running far and poling shallow will help. However, running out to Cape Sable and up the coast, or launching at Chokoloskee and running south to fish rivers is going to make a larger flats boat more advantageous than a 500lb, 30hp poling skiff. Biscayne Bay will be 10-15 miles runs through some good wind chop but I don't fish it much so can't help you there.


----------



## lemaymiami

Rovster -- in short my skiff does not float shallow enough for out front at Flamingo... I can fish the channels and up on the edges of the flats (always on a rising tide) and maybe a bit higher... But for poling all day up on those shallow flats you really need a skiff that floats skinny (a 6" in draft or less... is ideal). The good news is that most of the great shallow fishing out of Flamingo is pretty close by so you can get away with a true technical poling skiff (or just a standard 16 foot jonboat with a 40hp motor - a great beginner's skiff for the backcountry flats... 

That's why I run the interior most days (and it's every bit of 21 miles from the inside ramp at Flamingo out to the Shark River coastline..). Our average day is a seventy mile round trip or a bit less. Not fun at all in a tiny microskiff - but there are folks who do it regularly...

You really have to make some choices when buying a skiff -and frequently things you're certain you need - turn out differently than you planned. That might be why many buy a nice skiff (or have one built) then sell it just a few years later...


----------



## rovster

Damn I was really hoping the Evo could get up in there but thats fine I love fishing the Shark River area. Just like to try new things and the idea of poling in shallow water looking for reds sounds amazing but a good ride in a choppy bay and staying dry is more importanter


----------



## Half Shell

1-2 guys in a jon boat / kayak / canoe with a paddle and a push pole can access Snake Bight and the flat across the channel.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures

My SM Heron 16 would work well down there, poles great. When I used to live there, I had an action craft 1600. I'd take it offshore, inshore, flamingo, etc. It wasn't fun to pole.


----------



## LastCast

RYValdes said:


> What skiff is everyone using in the Miami (South Florida area)? Looking for something I can still cross the bay on good days and still fish Flamingo. Any suggestions that wont break the bank? Im also willing to go towards older flats boats, like Action Crafts 1620 or 1720. Just not sure how well they poll.


Neither of those boats will get you in the shallows out front of Flamingo. You will need to prioritize what you want to do. You might want to skip looking at a technical poling skiff and go with a larger list of flats boats that draft 8" plus. It will end up being a compromise but more versatile. Join a fishing club and trade rides with someone that has a really shallow draft boat.


----------



## Mako 181

lemaymiami said:


> Rovster -- in short my skiff does not float shallow enough for out front at Flamingo... I can fish the channels and up on the edges of the flats (always on a rising tide) and maybe a bit higher... But for poling all day up on those shallow flats you really need a skiff that floats skinny (a 6" in draft or less... is ideal). The good news is that most of the great shallow fishing out of Flamingo is pretty close by so you can get away with a true technical poling skiff (or just a standard 16 foot jonboat with a 40hp motor - a great beginner's skiff for the backcountry flats...
> 
> That's why I run the interior most days (and it's every bit of 21 miles from the inside ramp at Flamingo out to the Shark River coastline..). Our average day is a seventy mile round trip or a bit less. Not fun at all in a tiny microskiff - but there are folks who do it regularly...
> 
> You really have to make some choices when buying a skiff -and frequently things you're certain you need - turn out differently than you planned. That might be why many buy a nice skiff (or have one built) then sell it just a few years later...


I use to run my 1648 MV Jon Boat out to the Shark and Graveyard Creek a lot, somedays we run up to the Harney and back into Tarpon Bay. I also use to run on the outside out of the ramp to Lake Ingrahm and the Cape Sable areas on a lot of days. Looking back I am glad I was young and on a lot of days it was tough getting back across Whitewater or Florida bay. Now I run my old Mako and get a much safer and comfort running back to the ramp.

It can be done !!!


----------



## Tom

lemaymiami said:


> Everyone wants a 15 or 16’ skiff that floats in less than six inches of water to pole… and a 20’ skiff for running on days when the wind is blowing - and no matter how you slice it - the wind is always blowing (except on days when you have to work…).
> 
> For Biscayne a 17’ skiff is about right but it won’t be easy to pole (and it won’t float shallow enough to fish the flats in front of Flamingo). A 16’ skiff that floats shallow is your best compromise but you won’t like it much when the wind has you…
> 
> Every skiff is a compromise and anything you gain means something else you give up… My old Maverick is 16’10”, but needs at last ten inches of water to float…. And takes some muscle to pole… But I can run across Whitewater Bay on days when most microskiffs are hiding…and stay dry mostly.


Hey Bob, Hope all is well. I too have a heavy boat, KW 17' 6". 11 inches for me to float. Poles ok, but plenty of power is needed. Great in the choppy stuff, I'd sure like to get shallower. Hope to hook up with you again sometime, after getting some health issues corrected. Catch em up!


----------



## Sheepdogg

Maverick hpx


----------

